# BABY ASPRIN???????



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi gals

Anyone taken baby asprin(and when) and got a poss pg test?

Dont know whether to ask clinic about taking it?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

I heard the success stories about baby asprin so i thought i wud give it a go,I did however check with my clinic first to make sure i was ok by taking this to which they agreed so thought i wud give it ago wasnt going to do any harm.Alot of ppl take it from Egg collection theres no right or wrong way to start takein it i took it from starting stimming and have been told by my consultant last week to take it upto iam 12weeks pregnant.Its thins the blood which helps the blood flow to the uterus which helps with implantation.

Goodluck I wud check with clinic first but its deffintaly worth a go not saying it completly played the part for me but i took it on my first and positive cycle.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun I would def ask about, I was reading somewhere on ICSI board, Lister girls and they said that the lister does agree, so you may as well ask and see what they recommend for you?

Are you excited about tomorrow!! You will probably get your EC date!!!!

xxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi just read about baby asprin not heard of baby asprin my sister had pineapple juice and hot water bottle i have also read brazil nuts anything is worth a try any more advice or tips


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I did start the pineapple juice but heard not so good things about it so stopped after about 3days to be on the safe side.And i heard hot water bottle is a no go thing espeically after transfer wen embryo`s are in ur tummy just keep tummy warm e.g while sitting on comp put ur dressing gown over tummy thats waht i did anyways alwasy made sure tummy was covered,But i wud recommend baby asprin to you`s,Bbay asprin just means a low dose of 75mg.
Them werent facts just my opnions okies 
Love kelly


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi kells thanks 4 your advice where do i get the baby asprin from and is it called baby asprin


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Shelly

You can just buy it over the counter at any chemist like boots tesco etc.Ask for asprin 75mg,Its just normal asprin but a low dose which is baby asprin hunnie. 

Love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Kelly, will check with Lister tomorrow. What time of day did u take it?  Can u recommend anything else?? 

Kate, i am excited about tomorrow. Headaches have lifted a little more so feel more positive! Hope to get ec date!? 

Have been drinking 1 glass pure pineapple juice a day but to stop at e/c -is this right? and am using a wheatbag(only warm)as its supposed to help with blood flow?

Its all so confusing, i read different things!


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

no what you mean so many things people advise which do you do??


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Just to add.....

I take aspirin with my cycles as instructed by my clinic. They believe it can help with implantation as it makes the lining of the uterus sticky and thins the blood to help minimize blood clots when the embie is implanting. 

I took it from start of DR 1st cycle as they like to check that there is no reaction to it at stimming stage (lthough very rare) and second cycle started it with stimms. 

As has been already said, you should not self prescribe and should check with your clinic first. 

Also if you are taking certain supplements you should be careful combining them with blood thinners. 

It is recommended that you buy enteric coated Aspirin 75g which is sometimes referred to at the pharmacy counter as baby aspirin or cardio aspirin. 

Pineapple juice is rich in selenium which again is to aid implantation so it's usual to drink it through the 2ww. It must be pure and not the "from concentrate" stuff.

Hope that's helpful

Lou
X


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks lou i heard also that brazil nuts have somthing in themm also that helps  i think pineapple juice yes iv heard so many people that have took it x ill ask my clinic over the asprin thanks
shelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep - brazil nuts are high in selenium too so similar to the pineapple juice they can help during 2ww for implantation Only need to eat 3-4 a day.

Lou
X


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Shelly

Only thing i done with my pos cycle was baby asprin,And at least 1pint of milk a day.That was it just carried on as normal.

Goodluck
kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Lou, shelley & kelly

Was told by Lister NOT to use baby asprin so will steer clear!

Am drinking pineapple juice and eating 5 brazil nuts a day as they help build womb lining andwill continue this through 2ww.

Thanks


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

spoke to my hubby and he defo reckons pineapple juice and nuts thanks alexia x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

I was told by the Fertility Consultant to take 75mg aspirin with this cycle and got a BFP... that and assisted hatching were the only things that were different this cycle from the last.  The obstetric consultant I am under (who is also a fertility specialist but not the same one as the one I saw for my IVF) says he always recommends low dose aspirin to IVF ladies and to take one daily until 34 weeks.

Dobby


----------

